# Is iPad Yay or Nay?



## rikuumi (Apr 22, 2010)

General discussion about Apples "new" iPad!

My comment is, iPad is just too big iPod touch what you can't even fit in your pockets.. So whats the yay here?


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 22, 2010)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> General discussion about Apples "new" iPad!
> 
> My comment is, iPad is just too big iPod touch what you can't even fit in your pockets.. *So whats the yay here?*


Bigger uh... and bigger ...


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 22, 2010)

Nay. 
One its Apple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Two is that it provides nothing innovative. It's not really a tablet PC since it doesn't even run a full blown operating system. It runs their mobile OSX which still requires iTunes to sync things to it.
Three its freaking expensive
Four a netbook can provide more.


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 22, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Nay.
> One its Apple.
> 
> 
> ...


+999 to that


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 22, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Nay.
> One its Apple.
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed and +1. Now if they ran Mac OS X on the iPad, I'd be all for it. On another note, someone has hacked the iPhone and allowed an Android OS to run natively via Linux.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 22, 2010)

It's official name is iPhone OS? Eh whatever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It never will replace netbooks. I can type on one much faster. I don't even need to buy an additional keyboard!

Even if it ran OSX I still wouldn't buy it.

Here's another to a nay point. It got banned at some college.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 22, 2010)

At first I thought it would suck, but then I looked into it more...

Larger screens are a plus.
Paired up with a bluetooth headset and a VoIP app, you could use it as a phone with Wi-Fi and/or 3G.
Sleek, nice-looking design.
iWork, which is Apple's version of Microsoft Office.
Screen-Rotation-Lock button...I for one would love this, especially when using Safari or watching a video.

Of course, there are more features that I haven't noticed yet while looking at stuff online about the iPad, but I guess my vote goes for "Yay!".


----------



## WildWon (Apr 22, 2010)

On the most simplistic level, the iPad is like a shitty Mardi Gras party. No flash, no good.

Put on flash and multi-tasking (seriously, what the hell?) and then it'll make me turn my head.

EDIT: Alternatively, release a special edition iPad version of Starcraft 2... and we'll talk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Imagine that. A killer RTS with multi-touch support. That'd be horribly bad ass.


----------



## rikuumi (Apr 22, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> On the most simplistic level, the iPad is like a shitty Mardi Gras party. No flash, no good.
> 
> Put on flash and multi-tasking (seriously, what the hell?) and then it'll make me turn my head.



GeoHot is already working on Jailbreak program called - Blackra1n on iPad, so then you can multitask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Apple is also launching their new 4.0 OS "soon" which includes multitasking.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 22, 2010)

I feel it is just a giant iPod touch.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not interested in the iPad since it seems the HP Slate can do everything the iPad can plus more.


----------



## JBW (Apr 22, 2010)

Not interested. The only things it good for is some casual gaming. Apart from that its just a big, scary ipod touch.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's too gimmick-y for me. 

Definitely not worth the price anyway. So nay.


----------



## Hecatia (Apr 22, 2010)

Nay and WTF still no flash


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 22, 2010)

Just say no to this yuppy status symbol.

Your cock is likely more than big enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wait for the HP Slate, it's likely better.


----------



## Hardkaare (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks good, but nothing i would spend my money on.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 22, 2010)

Meh... others said it already: it's a giant 'Pod Touch.
What's next, 'Pad Mini?


----------



## rikuumi (Apr 22, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> Meh... others said it already: it's a giant 'Pod Touch.
> What's next, 'Pad Mini?



My prediction is Apple is trying to conquer the whole world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next they'll announce iMat then iHouse


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm-a go with everyone else and say it's a bigger iPod touch and all that's mostly good for is music and videos. App store is meh, don't really see what people see in the games that are on there.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 22, 2010)

of course, printing on it is really easy


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 22, 2010)

I say nay. I know there is alot of apple negativity here, so have reasons. And one of them isnt "it apple lol"
1 love my ipod touch and want an iphone. But the ipad doesnt offer anything i need. if you want a tablet, get an HP Slate like PT said. Or heck turn your mac book pro into a modbook. 
2. how the hell do you transport this thing and where do you store it? The screen is a piece of glass like the ipod touch and iphone. great for a pocket sized device, but here let me put that ipad in my pocket... backpack. 
*sits down*
*crunch*
3. price tag. holy shit. It cant even make phone calls and you expect me to pay 500 bucks for an oversized ipod touch? 
4.Aftermarket hype selling never (NEVER) works. 
ex: ipod touch/iphone is a hit. so we make it bigger.
Ipad bombs. great.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 22, 2010)

its not nothing special....Save ur money people


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 22, 2010)

The only use this is, is to take it from an especially annoying apple fanboy and beat him over the head with it.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 22, 2010)

Also, I'm not buying another Apple product untill they release an Iworld or an Iuniverse!


----------



## Njrg (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm too lazy to read other responses to know if this has been said but...

No. And not because its Apple.

It doesn't even run a real Operating system. It runs a tweaked up version of iPhone's 3GS OS.
And the hard drives only come in shit-sizes 16GB, 32GB, 64GB which to anyone who is actually on GBATemp to read would know that thats small.
The cheapest model cost $550 which is as much as a brand new full functioning Windows laptop with a 4 inch larger screen.
And Apple spends only roughly $265 to make the entire thing so nearly $240 is profit for them. They make $350 profit from you if you want the 64GB model. And not to mention all those lovely ripoff accessories like a $60 nylon bag or a $30 pair of cheap earbuds.

Now THIS is interesting. A Tablet with Windows 7 preloaded and a multi-touch glass display. Not to mention a whole bunch of other hardware features and additions that the iPad is lacking. Like SD slots, HDMI 1080 ports, though it still has a shit-size harddrive of 64GB, but atleast theres 32GB/64GB SD cards and External USB Harddrives out there. And since it runs a real OS, you can watch flash videos off of it. Its a shame it wont sell as good as iPad because Apple has a strong fanbase of idiots who will buy almost anything shiny and made by apple.


----------



## clegion (Apr 22, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> I'm too lazy to read other responses to know if this has been said but...
> 
> No. And not because its Apple.
> 
> ...


i agree with all the above point, add more and i can get an asus eee pc.......


----------



## The Ey Man (Apr 22, 2010)

Meh, could be something nice to have at home in front of the TV, but not anywhere else.

Wish I got one for free anyway, so I'll just vote Yay.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



minor fail. Android is a linux distro made by google. It is a Tiny linux based distro, made for moblie devices. That said. I'm not surpised one bit of it's porting to iphone/ipod touches.

Idon't run on multiple devices. Droid does. We have a thread covering droid on iphone already.


Nay. It is just a bigger Ipod touch. Maybe if it was 199 for the 16gb model and they discontinued the ipod touch...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2010)

Until it gets multitasking (which is in the works, I thought), it's still just a giant iPod Touch/iPhone. Too pricey for an eBook reader, too skimp on features for a netbook alternative, too bulky for a media player.


----------



## YourHero (Apr 23, 2010)

who would buy this? I saw a crash test. It was lightly dropped on a carpeted floor 3 times and the screen became messed up. Its too flimsy.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 23, 2010)

YourHero said:
			
		

> who would buy this? I saw a crash test. It was lightly dropped on a carpeted floor 3 times and the screen became messed up. Its too flimsy.



not saying i don't believe you, but if you can link us that would be great. Is it really _that_ weak ?


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 25, 2010)

No iProduct is ever worth the money.
Except maybe an iPhone, but that's it.

The iPad is pretty much pointless, and so expensive you might as well just get a laptop...which would do 1000x as much as an iPad.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> No iProduct is ever worth the money.
> Except maybe an iPhone, but that's it.
> 
> The iPad is pretty much pointless, and so expensive you might as well just get a laptop...which would do 1000x as much as an iPad.



You mean Apple products right... because the iRiver is a decent piece of equipment.


----------



## rikuumi (Apr 25, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> No iProduct is ever worth the money.
> Except maybe an iPhone, but that's it.
> 
> The iPad is pretty much pointless, and so expensive you might as well just get a laptop...which would do 1000x as much as an iPad.



I love my iPod touch! Only 200 bucks for first class mp3 play and it also has great games, apps and movie watching capabilities!
But without jailbreak its pretty useless imo..

Btw I hate Macs! They're over priced craps


----------



## takun32 (Apr 25, 2010)

I say "YAY".

If you said "Nay" because its an APPLE product then you fail.

The iPad is not for gaming(well we can't tell yet since its still young), but if your a busy person who travels alot, then the Ipad is a useful item. Heres my reason as to why the iPad is a yay. It's saves me money from a Wacom Cintque 21UX(a tablet) which is a tablet that costs $2000, and also a KORG electribe which is a device that costs roughly around $1500-$2000. I'm going to recommend this to a person who is creative and loves portable stuff with a side of gaming. If you spend your time playing games all day, this device isn't for you. iPad is more of a helpful tool book. It's not a matter of NEED, but a matter of WANT. If you don't have money then you should buy something else or save up.

By the way, I will admit something. This is my first time buying an apple product, and I must say that everything is so pricey. Then again they're optional first party products(iPad keyboard dock:$75, screen protector:$35), but hey, I saved $3000 dollars on a Korg electribe MX and Wacom Cintque 21UX.

So if you said "Nay" because its an APPLE product then your a douche. Give everyone a chance. I'm giving an apple a chance this time despite hating the Mac for it's lack of programs(that's a good reason to hate), but this time I bought an iPad for it's everyday usefulness since I'm a busy guy.


----------



## Minox (Apr 25, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> YourHero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






PC World - Stress Test


----------



## Arp1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully those iPads are in a better place now.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 25, 2010)

Arp1 said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 poor over price iPads


----------



## anaxs (Apr 25, 2010)

ipad is an epic fail


----------



## Beats (Apr 25, 2010)

Who'd buy a big iPod Touch? You can get an iPod Touch for at least half the price.


----------



## IgiveUgas (Apr 25, 2010)

I think it's a horrible idea.  Too big and too spendy.  Just buy a notebook already.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 25, 2010)

It's an interesting piece of gadget, but hot damn it's expensive.


I doubt I'm buying it


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 25, 2010)

overprice...
its a no for me


----------



## anaxs (Apr 25, 2010)

i rather get an ipod touch cause its basically the same thing
its just bigger and too expensive


----------



## Raika (Apr 25, 2010)

Nay. It's too expensive and bulky.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 25, 2010)

YourHero said:
			
		

> who would buy this? I saw a crash test. It was lightly dropped on a carpeted floor 3 times and the screen became messed up. Its too flimsy.



I bet it would make a great frisbee.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 25, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was really hoping that by "Baseball Season" he was going to throw it into the air and whack the hell out of it using a metal bat.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 27, 2010)

I voted Nay.
It has a lot of potential for me though, but the lack of USB ports + the overpricing (as usual with Apple) and no flash support have made it into a Nay for me.
I'm gonna get a tablet PC in the near future though, I would love to be able to pirate comics and magazines and read them on the go!


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 27, 2010)

Nay. No flash, too expensive, I'll stick with my pc


----------



## Finishoff (Apr 27, 2010)

Nay, makes a lovely ebook though.


----------



## Overman1977 (Apr 27, 2010)

NAY!!!...it's a big fat iphone that you cannot call people with.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 27, 2010)

Overman1977 said:
			
		

> NAY!!!...it's a big fat iphone that you cannot call people with.


A giant iPod Touch then.


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 28, 2010)

Just an oversized media tablet, not even..


----------



## alucard77 (Apr 29, 2010)

I think this says it all.

IPAD = IPOS


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 29, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Finishoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhat. Don't know how I feel about ASUS tablets. I like their netbooks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Won't get a tablet ever probably anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@alucard77 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Saw that somewhere else but it still is amusing.


----------

